# [Solved] eth0 won't not run at starttime

## c0vert

Hi, I just did an install. And for some reason (though not my biggest problem, but would like to know why).  While booting from install CD, my internet just worked, and it was on eth0.  But after the install, eth0 would try to start up, and it would fail.  So I put up eth1 and ran dhcp on it, got an IP.  Works fine.  I would like to know why it uses eth1 now though.  On the CD the MAC for eth0, was the same as eth1 when booting from my harddrive.  weird.

Anyways I guess the bigger problem (more of a nuisance), is that When I boot my laptop, it always tries to run eth0 first.  So I added eth1 and removed eth0

```

rc-update add net.eth1 default

rc-update del net.eth0 default

```

However, when I boot my computer know, it still tries eth0 first, fails, then starts eth1.  And whiles it's doing this it keeps giving this message

```

**One of the files in /etc/{conf.d,init.d} or /etc/rc/conf has a modification time in the future.

```

When I run date after I login it says December 4, 2005.  So I change it using 

```

Date mmddhhmmyyyy

```

It changes, then I reboot, it tries to run eth0 again, it gives the future error again, and my date is December 4th again.  

Just wondering if anyone knows whats going on.  Also the reason behind using eth1 not instead of eth0 as was on install CD.

Thanks!

Andrew

----------

## didymos

You need to make sure the clock options are set correctly (/etc/conf.d/clock) and that the timezone is correct, then set the clock in the BIOS.  I recommend setting the hardware clock to UTC time.

----------

## c0vert

Thanks, I fixed the date, but the rest of it still seems to be a problem.   Any ideas?

----------

## didymos

OK, so the eth0/eth1 thing.   Right.  So, is it just the one NIC on the machine?

----------

## c0vert

Yes plus a wireless.  But I doubt either of them were the wireless, because I haven't even looked into installing the drivers yet.  Also the MAC address of eth0 when booting from CD, was the same as eth1 when booting from harddrive.  

The following is from liveCD:

```

#iwconfig

lo  no wireless extensions

eth0 no wireless extensions

eth1 no wireless extensions

and ifconfig shows

eth0 working properly, and lo.

```

But If i boot from harddrive. eth0 would not get a dhcp address, and eth1 would, Both try to at boot up, starting with eth0.

On the side:  How can I copy input from my laptop directly do the forum, I can use links to connect to website when on the liveCD, but I'm not sure how to copy it from virtual window to virutal window, or how I should do it.  A mouse is plugged in as well.

----------

## didymos

OK, since it's the only wired NIC, delete the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, switch the config back to using eth0, and reboot.  You'll want to remove the eth1 symlink as well.

----------

## c0vert

 *didymos wrote:*   

> You'll want to remove the eth1 symlink as well.

 

How do I do that part?

----------

## didymos

```

rm /etc/init.d/net.eth1

```

----------

## c0vert

Oh I didn't know that was called symlink.

Anyways I did all that.  And I Still get the following error on boot up:

```

Starting eth0

 bringing up eth0

  dhcp

  Running dhcpcd...

Error, eth0: timed out

Initializing random number generator ...

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

WARNING: /etc/init.d/net.eth1 missing; skipping ...

```

----------

## didymos

OK, so net.eth1 wasn't removed from the runlevel.  What's in the /etc/conf.d/net file?  Also, post ifconfig, and try running dhcpcd manually with the '-d' option.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post 

```

rc-update show 

```

plz  :Smile: 

----------

## c0vert

```

laptop ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

```

laptop ~ # ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:36:2C:EE:1D

          inet addr:192.168.1.154  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:26244 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11150 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:5458086 (5.2 Mb)  TX bytes:1097223 (1.0 Mb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

This is ifconfig After I turn on eth1 and get a dhcp address.  Or If I boot up the old way it tries to dhcpcd eth0, fails, then dhcpcd eth1, and is successful.  But on live CD it was just eth0 no problem.  But the way I have it now, eth0 fails and eth1 doesn't even run. So I do it manually.

```

laptop ~ # rc-update show

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/default/net.eth1

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

```

----------

## didymos

Don't bring eth1 up. Try:

```

dhcpcd -d -N -R -Y eth0"

```

Also, did you remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and reboot before trying to switch?

----------

## c0vert

Yeah did that, and I did it again to be safe, both times i get this:

```

laptop ~ # dhcpcd -d -N -R -Y eth0

Info, eth0: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

Info, eth0: hardware address = 00:c0:9f:00:00:8c:6f:54:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:c0:9f:00:00:8c

Info, eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 471036203

Debug, eth0: waiting on select for 20 seconds

Debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 471036203

Debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 471036203

Debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 471036203

Debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 471036203

Debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 471036203

Debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 471036203

Error, eth0: timed out

Info, eth0: exiting

```

Seems like a weird hardware address. its not the hardware address when its on LiveCD.

----------

## didymos

Did you build in "Ethernet over 1394" support or something?

OK, instead of deleting /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, edit it instead.  Here's a fake:

```

# some device

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX", NAME="eth0"

# some other device

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="YY:YY:YY:YY:YY:YY",  NAME="eth1"

```

Change eth0 to eth1 and eth1 to eth0 and it should start to behave itself.  Just don't follow my advice recursively, or you'll be editing forever.

----------

## c0vert

ah yes. Thanks.  It turns out eth0 was my wireless, and eth1 is my wired.  Which makes sense. I guess it was the other way around on the liveCD and thats why i thought they were both wired. Anyways i changed eth0 to be the wired one.  and it works great.  But one little problem i get when booting is the follos after eth0 sets up:

```

WARNING: /etc/init.d/net.eth1 missing; skipping

```

i removed the symlink, so I'm not where where its still trying to start from.

thanks for your help! i learned a lot

----------

## didymos

You must still have it in the default runlevel then.  Check /etc/runlevels/default/ for another net.eth1 symlink.

----------

## c0vert

works wonderfully!! thanks.  And while your around, I got a quick question for ya.  Can I change the resolution of the start up.  When all the things go down the screen the font is big and takes up so much of the screen.  But on the liveCD it was better resolution and looked much better.

Thanks again!

----------

